# 80 lb grass carp



## Buckeye Bob

80 lb grass carp and we thought our 40's were big Catking


----------



## catking

WOW !!! Look at the length of that freakin fish!!! Hey Bob, gives us something to shoot for at Santee .......Hey?  .DA KING !!!


----------



## Buckeye Bob

Definately  Looking forward to our next trip....I'll let you post your bigger fish up...but, here's my 40


----------



## catking

Just think, it would take mine and yours to equal that 80 pounder


----------



## PAYARA

i wouldn't allow myself to be photographed with
with such small specimens.............


----------



## catking

I hear ya PAYARA.Is that why you have a bunch of pics of you holding larger fish  ...........  ........DA KING !!! For the record, I believe DA KING !!! is still the official record holder for grass carp on the OGF  Can I please get some verification of this..........Why yes, I do believe I am........  ............... DA KING !!!


----------



## PAYARA

i do believe you are   and will probably
remain the record holder for quite some time.

who will free us from bondage?.....


----------



## atrkyhntr

...don't count if not from Ohio  

nyuc nyuc nyuck


----------



## Carpless

Hey Catking! This is OHIO Game Fishing right? Your rebel grassie don't count  AFAIK, the biggest grassie is Cypry's 25 lb/38". You might remember he seized the crown last year as well.


----------



## TimJC

Maybe it's time to start an official OGF bragging list so Da King will shut up. Set it up with inland Ohio lakes, Lake Erie, and Other for the different categories.

PS I totally agree that catkings grassie shouldn't count. Didn't it come befrore this board existed?


----------



## catking

Lets see..where to even start with you freakin carpers............. I believe I said the official grass carp record holder .not the official OHIO grass carp holder.........Carpless- who in the heck is this Cypry guy DA KING keeps hearing about  ............And where did you get " Carpless" from anyways??? The has to be a reason for a name like that...........PAYARA- Don't forget to tell these folks you were the official " Net Boy" for DA KING  And if you are waiting to be released from your chains, you have a LONG wait  ...............atrkyhntr- Comments like that will get you banned from this site  .............Timmy Boy.Shouldn't even warrant an answer seein hows you have been fishin Stonelick, which has a trillion carp in it, and you get one, ONE in what -Five years?????You go boy........  I believe DA KING is through with all you sorry excuses for carpers now........Oh wait.......Remember this........


----------



## atrkyhntr

> atrkyhntr- Comments like that will get you banned from this site





> nyuc nyuc nyuck


If I take out that "k" is that OK...


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Man Catking, talk about living in the past, it will be the year 2035 and you will still be bringing up that fish 

See ya all this weekend, should be a good time at Dillon. Remember the meteor shower should be peaking this weekend, should make for some great nights all though they will be cold.


----------



## Carpless

Well said Sean.

I will have a few things for sale with me.

Leads- inline flat pear shaped 1oz, 1/2 oz, 2 oz, 3 oz, all a quarter each. (Unless you're from Cincinnati- there a buck each)  

Folding chair/attached table that can be swung around to support your legs 'ala bed chair. 15 bucks (Again if you're from Cinci  )

A couple of lightweight sleeping bags. Price goes up as the mercury goes down!


----------

